# Learning your new town



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

How long did it take for you guys to learn the streets in your new town? Also, what's your advice on learning them sooner than later?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

14 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Imo I think the time perspective is on an individual level.13 years and I still find myself learning. Anyway, What I found worked for me was a couple of things. 1. Was a old fto (who ret. and I miss dearly btw  who was famous for dumping us out and making us figure out where we were and how to find our way from point a to.b. It worked for numerous reasons not only to know how to get somewhere, but most importantly, if the shit hits you got to know where your at. Also learn landmarks!. I also went and got a street listing book we had available from town hall that listed all the streets and cross streets. Most towns have them, . and a i also used a map book. (I still use a map.book btw comes in handy when.working a detail out of town or as a placemat..just kidding lol) 
It also helped I kinda knew the layout of town but only knew main and secondary roads and some residential sections but not all... so I studied those i didn't know and where they ran from and would test myself when i heard a call come out .( I also made it a habit and still do this),when a call is out no matter what the call is ,for another sector to know where it is how to get there and still slide that way if not tied up. that way I know /knew the area and learned the lay of the land. Thats Just the way I learned it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

"X14, can you head over to 12 Nightingale terrace for a report of two people arguing...."

"X14, received, dispatch, what road is nightingale terrace off of for reference?"

"X14, Nightingale is off of Holbrook ave..."

"Received, and what road is Holbrook ave off of?"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am intimately familiar with the area around my campus, vaguely familiar with the immediately adjacent area and TOTALLY LOST 20 feet beyond that, though thankfully, I have a good sense of direction and know when I'm approaching New Hampshire.

Though I still get confused with streets within my patrol area. Some are just so SCREWED UP!

I do love it when a delivery driver, construction worker or other asks where such and such and address is. "Do you know the building name?" "NO, just the address." "I have no idea. If you have a building name, I can direct you right to the second floor men's room, but, address, sorry. You're screwed." If I'm in a good mood or if the person asking me isn't blocking the 39 other cars that want to navigate down that street, I'll check with dispatch on what building is at such and such an address.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

All good info, I appreciate that @kdk240 . Im sure I'll get it down. When I worked on a campus @Kilvinsky it was the SAME exact way. I've spent some off time navigating my way around, the old school map works wonders.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Some good ideas here.

If your agency doesn't have such a thing, talk to the ambulance/EMS that serves your jurisdiction or a neighboring town if they provide mutual aid EMS. They usually have books with all of the "this street is off of this, which is off of this" cross-referenced a few different ways. Those guys and gals aren't out on the road all the time like we are, and many live out of town, so the books are made specifically for their quick reference.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll definitely reach out and ask, that's a good point too. I wouldn't mind having a quick-look guide like that handy. I'd imagine after the first 6 months I'd have a pretty good idea where everything is.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Most MDTs will give you street locations by address or cross street on the call screen which can be very helpful when finding lesser known streets. Definitely get a map book because there are plenty of times when GPS/cell/MDT service is not available


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

patrol22 said:


> Most MDTs will give you street locations by address or cross street on the call screen which can be very helpful when finding lesser known streets."
> 
> That's funny, wish ours did, we're luck to have cell service,.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I took the street map, traced each street a different color, the made a list by know locations,. "Maple St = 2nd right after dunkins"s". Or. May street= street honeydew is on"


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Oakum yokum said:


> I took the street map, traced each street a different color, the made a list by know locations,. "Maple St = 2nd right after dunkins"s". Or. May street= street honeydew is on"


That's pretty good too, I'm going to print out a map and have it laminated to keep in my bag, use expo markers to mark what I like and don't like. After a little bit I'll make one permanent. I definitely think after 6 months I'll have it down. The town is much bigger than the campus I was on before.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

B4 you laminate, put your cheat notes on the back.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

For me, the streets aren't too bad...it's the ass backwards numbering system that these complexes have now..they make it even more difficult with the size 8 font they use on the exterior of the building too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

